# Big Fat Tennessee Cat



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

Never have came close to catching one like this but these guys seem to do it on a regular basis. Do they make them like this up y'alls way? I figured y'all would appreciate this one. 
http://www.southernoutdoorlife.com/show ... php?t=3422


----------



## czoom (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah that is one nice catfish.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's a biggen there, wow :thumb:


----------

